# perplexing PhotoShop Save error



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

PS was operating fine, and then one day:

When saving a file, if I have filename.jpg open and I want to save a version in a new location, so I File>Save As>filename.jpg _not overwriting the existing file_ I get an error:
"Could not save as C:\...\filename.jpg because that document is currently open. Save using a different name, or close the document and try again."

It gets stranger:
Even if I change the filename AND save to a different location I get the same error.
The only way around it is to save as a .psd. Then I don't get the error.

Any ideas?


----------



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

Please help? anyone? ideas?


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Are you using a PC or Mac ?? Having a tough time tracking this down...It seems some Mac users are getting it fixed by reinstalling the program...hang on, someone will be along to help, I am sure...Rhett


----------



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

PC. WinXP Pro.
Only recent thing is I was hijacked by Whazit and had to do a complete removal, including deleting the bogus reg keys. I suppose I can try a reinstall of PS.

So any PC users experience this problem?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

I have been trying for 10 minutes or so to recreate your problem with no luck

sorry I don't have any great suggestions

buck


----------



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

thanks anyway buck. someone will help.. i have faith...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

howdy

did you try a reinstall?

buck


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I havent been able to duplicate it either.

What are you doing with the image? If you are adding lettering or anything that creates layers you have to flatten the image before it will save as a jpg. What version of Photoshop?


----------



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

I haven't reinstalled yet. I don't want to lose my settings & don't like reinstalling before trying to solve the problem.
It's PS 7.0
I can open a .jpg, make no changes at all, try to save it under a different name in a different location & I get the error.
I've been using PS for years- I've never seen this error.
thanks for your input!
*P.


----------



## dmunevar (Jul 17, 2003)

Just so you know you are not going crazy, I'm having the same problem on a computer at work. Like you, I don't want to reinstall the program because I'd rather figure out the problem first. So far, I'm at a loss. The last time I restarted Photoshop, the problem went away, but thats not always the case. I'll re-post when I'm able to make heads or tails of this issue.

-Danny


----------



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

ha ha ha ha HA! I solved it!
Not really, but after reading your email dmunevar I thought HEY, what's another restart going to hurt?
So, after many a restart, this time it decided it was going to work properly again.
Hrmmm....

TBC....


----------



## BEENTHERE (Jul 17, 2003)

Sometimes you don't realize that you have a second copy because you double clicked to get the program or file open. Also you may have one of your settings set to share on a network. I have notice this would happen in word Docs. The reason was that the original document was in a temp file. I had to go back in and close the temp file or manually remove it. Don't know if this will help or not.


----------



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

Solution A isn't it. I know what I have and there's no copies.

Solution B has some merit, but not in regards to Network Sharing. There's limited info on the web about a Mac OS9 problem that generates that error due to image previews. I'm a PC girl myself. I'm thinking maybe it has something to do with the settings of the scratch disk.
If PS uses the scratch disk as a sort of storage space, perhaps the scratch disk is full or some how retaining the temp file and therefore thinks it already exists. Restarting would rectify the problem.
Further, it would explain the ability to save a PS format file but not a .jpg, as saving a layered PS file does not utilize the memory of the scratch disk.
And if most people use a nice big scratch disk independent of their PC's primary paging file disk, perhaps they wouldn't suffer as I...

Opinions?


----------



## BEENTHERE (Jul 17, 2003)

On Win 95,98,N.T.,and 2000 all files are stored as temp files and have screwy file names (numbers mostly) and they are hidden. The file you are making has to be stored somewhere because its not just stored in memory, I have found this out when downloading MIDI files. Some files they will let you listen to but disable the copy or save function. For some reason as long as I could keep that file open, I could go to the temp storage area and click and drag to another location, I would them rename the file to the what song it was, and it would now be playable frm my H.D. The storage area was generated each time I would play new music, It was located in one of the windows sub (temp) directories. I had 3 temp directoies. one was named temp. one was tmp and I would create one called temp on the main directory to load into (the ones I wanted to save and replay)


----------



## YodaDaToka (Jul 17, 2003)

I too have been experiencing this problem. It really is random, sometimes you open a file go to save it as anything but a .psd or .pct & that blasted message appears. I am also using WinXP Pro.
I phoned the tech support guys in the UK possible cause he suggested was:

Something to do with the way in which windows previews an image in explorer, similar to the problem described above by yourself on the MacOS and not too disimilar to BEENTHERE's temp suggestion.

Most of the time when this has happened to me the erroneous jpg has arrived via Outlook 2002 - It didn't matter whether the file was opened directly from, or saved and then opened, the same corruption appeared. How about yourselves?

All I can say is they are aware of the issue, and are working on a solution. In the meantime, we've got to save in psd or use the save for web command. I guess upon reloading Photoshop / restarting PC - you may be able to convert the PSD to jpg once the scratch / temp has been flushed - just a thought.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It probably has something to do with your scratch disk setup and saving to the location specified as a scratch disk.


----------

